# Will GTF's eat fish.



## Chrisreptile (Mar 28, 2007)

i now have 6 adult green tree frogs and was wandering if they would be able to eat the fish i'll eventually put in there. can they catch them?
i was thinking of starting with neon tetra's and if they survive i'll add some more.
is this a good idea?


----------



## cris (Mar 28, 2007)

I think the fish would survive if they had enough water. 
I was actually going to start a thread to see if its ok to feed fish to frogs, i figured it would give them a good boost but i havnt heard of it being done before.
So is it a good idea to feed frogs fish?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 28, 2007)

ive got plenty of water, i was hoping that frogs are to clumsy and wont hunt the fish down.
i think it would be alright for frogs to eat fish, maybe occasionally.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 28, 2007)

They will eat fish, though small tetra's they won't bother with, though it would be very hard to keep the water quality good enough for them to live with the frogs.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 28, 2007)

I used to feed my Green Tree-frogs small fish, and many people do. If you have them swimming around in a large amount of water you'll probably never have them gobbled up, but be prepared for the possibility. Of course, as Jason indicates, the greater probability is that they'll have a high mortality rate due to the poor water quality which the frogs are likely to create.


----------



## Adam (Mar 28, 2007)

I keep convicts in with my GTF's and have no problems with mortality from the water condition or the frogs. I do keep 2 very small filters running in the water and have plenty of things the fish can hide in, however they are doing just fine.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 28, 2007)

Convicts are among the easiest fish to keep alive - all you need to do is keep them wet! (For that reason, they're the lab rat of the fish world  ). Neon Tetras are far more sensitive and a lot more prone to dropping dead.


----------



## Adam (Mar 28, 2007)

hehehe and they breed like rats too!!!!


----------



## angel_saza (Mar 29, 2007)

You're probably better off going for a native species of fish. Google for some native species.


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea tetras die all the time in a well kept tank lol.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 29, 2007)

Guys tetras are not that hard to keep alive. 

Geesh there pretty easy once the water is right.

pH - 6.5-6-8
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 10
Temperature - 26-28 degree celcius.

Make sure the water is kept stable and and the temperature can't fluctuate. A heater is definantly needed. You have to make sure your water is soft too. Once you have the water good intially you shouldn't have a problem. 

And plus @ $1.50 - $2 a pop (for neons) i wouldn't mind if the frogs ate one or two a few times a year. You would be getting your moneys worth seeing the stunning contrast between the two (Green Tree frongs and Neons).

Sam


----------



## angel_saza (Mar 29, 2007)

Neon Tetra's are not a native fish, they may be bred in Australia, but are not native!!


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 29, 2007)

angel_saza said:


> Neon Tetra's are not a native fish, they may be bred in Australia, but are not native!!


 
Sorry, was this directed at me? :? 

I'm not sure why if it is. I know neons are not native to Australia. They occur in the wild in the amazon river tributaries.

Just because they are not native doesnt mean they can't be kept with GTF's. I would think a Saratoga, Grunter and Barra along with other numerous native fish would rip a GTF apart. Unless GTF's need access to akaline water there should be no problem keeping non native fish with the frogs. I should also add apart from the addition of a heater for neon tetras you would also need a reliable filtter on the tank.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 30, 2007)

the water is stable at about 27.3, and i have an internal fluval filter in it too.
i would like something that brightens up the water and is fairly hardy.


----------



## cris (Mar 30, 2007)

IMO you should go for swordtails, they breed really well(live bearers), they can have really nice colours(virtually unlimited variations) and can live in almost any water very hardy fish. They also eat algae and other vegetation so they wont starve if you dont feed them all the time.

They pump out heaps of young so you would only need to buy a pair or trio and you are set. They would also be a good size to feed to your frogs occasionally.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 30, 2007)

ok, thanks for that cris.
i actually work at an aquarium, but i was wandering what all of you's thought.
i might have a good look at the swordy's.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is one of my boys picking out his lunch.
If he didnt eat them he'd scare them to death.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 30, 2007)

nice pic snakeman, are they comets?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 30, 2007)

These are what are sold as feeder fish at my local petshop, just small goldfish and sometimes they sell darts? as feeders to.


----------



## DoofinFrog (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi guys,
I have kept goldfish and blackmores and the fighting fish in with my adult green tree frogs over the years. I have NEVER lost a fish to the frogs....only to dirty water (and the bloody fighting fishy attacking my goldfish...yeah ...yeah ...yeah...I should have known). Anyway, I quite like keeping frogs and fish.

Also....I agree with the early discussion on tetras. They are cool little fish, but when I do a FULL tank clean and take out the rocks, I always seemed to loose a few tetras!!! 

I have found the fighting fish can adapt to the dirty water quite well


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 13, 2007)

fish u should never give it a full clean unless u move the tank and its best then to use the same dirty water as prior to the move ive keeped **** loads of fish the best thing is for them to make there on dirty cycle of water and try hard not to fck the cycle up 

dirty fish tank = healthy fish


----------



## mecoop (May 15, 2007)

i keep neon tetras with mine and they are fine
nice GTF


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2007)

Yes, I agree with chris, swordtails, guppies, platy's are all live bearers and can tolerate a wide range of conditions.

To help out - Use aquarium salts (for freshwater fish) and I found some bacteria that i used that helps keep the water clean. 

Maybe you could consider feeding fish to your GTFs on forceps if insects are in short supply.

If you want to go cheaper still, buy a bait catcher and go to your local creek with some prawn, mullet or pillie - and catch hundreds of guppies etc!!! That's how I do it in my barra tank!


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 15, 2007)

i now have some neon tetras and albino catrfish with my frogs. and theyre all doing fine.
and slimy if i went down to the local creek with a baitfish catcher, i would barely get a little fish.lol


----------



## slim6y (May 15, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> i now have some neon tetras and albino catrfish with my frogs. and theyre all doing fine.
> and slimy if i went down to the local creek with a baitfish catcher, i would barely get a little fish.lol



Wow... I must be lucky then, i catch anywhere up to 150 fish and prawns at a time!!! Well.. shouldn't boast now should I 

Maybe I can export some down to you hehe...


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 15, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Wow... I must be lucky then, i catch anywhere up to 150 fish and prawns at a time!!! Well.. shouldn't boast now should I
> 
> Maybe I can export some down to you hehe...



jeeez, i bet you could catch them with a fork.lol. theres that many of them.

yeh i think your lucky. 
hmmm importing little fish?? NAH


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 15, 2007)

or fancy guppies... never die.. beautiful... cheap... breed like crazy.. live young.. im a little biased... but i think they're rather good fun!


----------

